# Safeguard work orders take FOREVER to upload!!!



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

I love the fact that we get a lot of Safeguard P&P work but uploading them into Vendor Web is soo time consuming. I find a lot of the times doing the work is quicker than turning in the work. I sure wish they would come out with a better system to speed up the process. Am I the only one with this problem? :sad:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Charge them for the administrative/upload time. They will take care of your problem


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is as if the people that designed the application never looked at how anyone else uploads and submits information online. The system they had before this one was bad, but more stable.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I have never spoken to anyone that does not have this same complaint...
Seems by time you're done with the administrative part of the work you $$$$ becomes less than minimum wage....


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

PPC everybody who works for Safeguard has this problem! All you can do is manage it as best you can. 
*Peak times are 11a-1p EST according to Safeguard, but I also find anytime from 6-Midnight to be extra slow. Updating around those times can be a HUGE help.
*Make sure your photos are organized and in order before you upload them to vendor web. You can rearrange the files on your PC but IMHO it's better to have your crews take the photos in order. 
*Have a decent internet connection, it's not going to solve your problem completely but it will be a HUGE help
*You can have multiple work orders open with file uploads going at once, and they'll be "tabbed" at the top. If you spend time waiting on your photo uploads then you should definitely take advantage of this. To do that, just click back to your open orders list without hitting "close" on your current work order. You'll see both work order numbers at the top of your screen and can click that work order number to move between them.
*Make sure whoever is updating has a cheat sheet and completes the update in the fastest or smoothest order, to avoid visiting the same page in your update multiple times. 
*Have an excel sheet or other document with the text for items you commonly bid, let your updaters copy & paste this text onto your update instead of typing it in each time. 
*If you're getting photos in the same day your order is due or getting photos in the evening after your crews come home then you're cutting it too close. Give yourself plenty of time to account for the site being slow. I really highly recommend using an app like Pruvan Direct or REO Photo. Personally, I prefer Pruvan. This can save you a lot of time if your work is ready to be sent to Vendor Web throughout the day vs. trying to update all your work during their peak times.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Get a static IP address


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

onetimepres, those ideas are the same for any online updater. It just so happens that with the Safeguard site, their system is flat out bad. Yes, between 3 and 6 am we can get the best results uploading our orders on their system; the problem is I can't seem to get anyone to work those hours, except me. They send out messages that the system will be down for maintenance and updates almost weekly and it never improves the performance. It still crashes, has to be rebooted, locks up when uploading photos, etc. Regardless of what you do, if you have an initial service to submit with hundreds of photos, and bids, and damages, you are not going anywhere soon.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

PPC said:


> I love the fact that we get a lot of Safeguard P&P work but uploading them into Vendor Web is soo time consuming. I find a lot of the times doing the work is quicker than turning in the work. I sure wish they would come out with a better system to speed up the process. Am I the only one with this problem? :sad:


That is the main purpose we ditched them years ago...as you said it's quicker to do the work than spend hours with trivial BS

Like the government, they're a large bureaucracy where employees' come up with inane requirements.


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

*Slowwwww*

Make sure your image size on your camera is at the 640 size. It makes a huge difference on your size. If you have your image quality size to the lowest allowable setting Safeguard allows, it makes a huge difference in upload speed. 

I had mine set to a high quality that took 2-5 minutes. I switched to the lowest and all my photos upload in about 20 seconds. By the time you get to the page to drag the photos, they are usually uploaded. Hope this helps.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Get a static IP address



No have them get more servers and a dedicated upload site there making enough money to put some back 

I wrote software for 12 years and there idea of a fluid system is as fluid as molasses in winter 

do the research yourself is there just ONE positive about there site ??? why are 10.000 contractors dealing with there crappy site and charge backs and crashes PLEASE they need to get there Shoot straight not the rank and file that is us the boots on the ground


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

This may be the last day with this co. And the main reason is their server. The other big reason is the incompetant people who are quick to reopen orders without looking at the pics. Then once reopened they can't get them removed. The last straw is this order that I didn't bid (price) being stuffed down my throat.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FYI, if they treated you any differently we might think you were special.


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

My favorite would be the sections that are required but irrelevant. For example, filling out 6 or 7 questions on a fireplace that does not exist. The questions are there, you have to answer them, even if there isn't a fireplace at the property.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Eff Safeguard!


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

My problem is not the photo uploading, that is rather quick if you have good internet, maybe 1-2 minutes per work order, the problem I have is all those fricken questions. Even if you have a call back to bid on a water heater strap, you have to answer all those questions all over again. Would be much better if you could go into the work order they are complaining about and add the bid and be don, but noooooo, you have to do a entire completely new work order. Also it would be nice if we could assign the work via vendor web to our vendors and let them sign in with their own password, update their own work orders and then send it over to us for review for us to turn it in to Safeguard. There are so many things that could/can be done and it just seems like the turn the blind eye. Really frustrating. The biggest company with the absolute worst system. I hope they have someone reading this and actually considers some of our recommendations. OK I feel better know that I let that all out. Any more ideas?


----------

